# Adventurer and dragon RP [fantasy] [adventure] [possible romance]



## chiz (Mar 18, 2018)

so, i realize that this doesnt have to be fantasy themed, i suppose it could have many different themes. ill just use the character i had in mind for this here, and if anyone is interested in something else we could have a talk about it and see what we come up with 

now the general idea i have is that an adventurer and a feral dragon one day bump into eachother, maybe they are both attacked by the same gang of bandits and have to fight togethe. and then decide to stick together and go on adventures. i always enjoy some romance so if you are comfortable with it then id love to have them become more than friends. 

even though the dragon is feral i suspect it would be able to talk, dragons are intelligent creatures after all. i prefer a male dragon but a female dragon wouldnt ruin it. both open different doors and possibilities you know? i will post my characters image and bio below.

you can contact me on my furaffinity.net/user/centurion.volta/
discord: Centurion.Volta#0792
telegram: @Smokey_GamingSE







Full name: Arminus Lucelius Volta

Nickname:
Volta

Sex/Gender:
Male

Species:
canine (swedish vallhund / german shepherd mix)

Age:
25

Height: 5'8"

Personality:
Loyal, kind, looking for love. Brave on the field of battle, but longs for love rather than war and battle.

Rank: Centurion

Background/History
Arminus Lucelius Volta was born to an upper middle class family in Rome. His ancestors were from the tribes on the norther borders of the alps. When the early Hastatii and Triarii legions and their Socii (italian tribesmen) auxiliaries conquered lands for Rome spreading its influence north decennia earlier, Voltas ancestors were some of the first conquered. They were the Raeti. Ancient sources place them as Etruscans that had been driven out of place by the gauls. So Volta is of Etruscan heritage. Those that were not taken into slavery were offered a chance to earn their citizenship in Rome. The reasons for these were many, the needs for new recruits to throw away in battle, the need for skilled workers and traders or just thinking the rich members of the tribe would be more willing to "invest" their riches if they were offered to live and gain a "status".

No matter which it had been, Voltas bloodline was now considered just as Roman as any other. They didnt live in a villa and they didnt have any real political power, just a good life and good economy. While his brothers went into academics and hard manual labour such as farming the fields, working/owning stores, or adding to the city's industry in the amphora kilns, he went into the army. As the youngest unemployed and uneducated son during a changing military regime by Marius Titus, Volta was put into the then standardized roman army. After his mandatory military service, he will get property and land as a pension for his service to the empire.

He was 16 at his enlistment. The military service begun with hard training and small battles against embittered rebel tribesmen from conquered provinces. The years went on like this until a political intrigue in Aegyptus had the roman senate send an invading force to Alexandria. Legio XIV Aegyptia, Voltas legion traveled across the Mediterranean and conquered the Egyptians. They had been allies for a long time, and they considered eachothers cultures similar enough not to despise one another outright. Plus many Egyptians supposedly enjoyed the massive roman military powers presence as their safety had now been insured against rivals in the area, so the cats, naked cat, hyenas and others living in Aegyptus at the time went on living their lives as usual.

In this campaign Volta had shown an ability to command, take a leadership roll and an uncanny skill at rallying routing men and driving the enemy back as a unified force. He had been rewarded with a medal. It was a brass disk that had an engraving of an arch of triumph, like the one they had seemingly raised overnight after they won the battle of Alexandria. Through the years of service, his armour would be adorned with more medals and ornate trimmings. He was also rewarded with a promotion, he was made Centurion. Along with privileges, raise in wage and respect he was also taught to read and write, as his new role with additional work duties required these skills.

(www.furaffinity.net: Centurion Volta by centurion.volta)

World/Setting:
A Roman era world, pretty similar to the actual one with some changes to certain historical events.

Body:
He has some muscle, but he and the other legionaries were not trained for brute strength but for stamina. Their goal wasnt to simply brute force the enemy, part of the tactics and training of legionaries was to outlast the enemy.

Clothing:
when not wearing his armour he wears a simple red linen gown, trimmed with white edges. he ususally has a small leather pack around his waist. like a modern fanny-pack.

Accessories:
Lorica segmentata. Plumed Centurion helmet. Scutum (shield), Gladius.

Kinks:
being dommed.

Sexuality:
He is bisexual. for some reason he is more drawn to males, perhaps its just the mans body that does it to him but in truth he doesnt mind either. If a woman wins his heart then he will treat her just as kind and loving as he would a man in the same place. While he is a top and dont like receiving anything anal, he is not a dominant person. He can be if theres a wish for it or he feels he needs to but he feels best at place as submissive. Perhaps "knowing your place" in the military has had an effect on his sexual preferences. He is a brave boy with ha good heart and kind soul, he just needs that dom yknow?



Legio XIV Aegyptia Roster:

1 Eagle cohort / First cohort. (was double the size of a regular legionairy cohort. This is the cohort now led by Volta)
1 Evocati cohort. (comprised of veteran legionaires that have finished their service once already. They have all reached Centurion rank during their service, but their skill and the good wages have made them return to do further service for the empire and its legions.)
4 Armoured Legionaire cohorts. (These legionaires wore more pieces of armour on their arms and legs. These soldiers comprise the first main attack force of the legion, followed by the reserve)
4 Legionaire cohorts. (this is the reserve attack force, meant to take over after the first has finished "going for the guts". They come in and finish the job. Cutting the throat, as it were)
4 Auxiliary Veteran Greek hoplites. ( These auxiliaries used to be regular spearmen, but after volta consulted with the army's general, he managed to convince him that it was a good idea to let the greek auxiliaries fight the way they did best. a greek hoplite was deadly, no matter where or who it fought for. besides, there would be a morale boost among them as they could earn a sense of identity in the legion, their pride helping them to become better soldiers)
4 cohorts of auxiliary cretan, egyptian and syrian archers. (the archers fromthese areas were known for their marksmanship, it was a great honour for them to use that skill in the service of the empire. The archers would be put in front of the first line of legionaires, their arrows goading the enemy force into attack. once the enemy gets close enough they retreat back and reposition behind the legionaires who in formation move forward to form a line of shields, arrows still flying from the archers behind)
2 Legionary cavalry cohorts. (the cavalry secure the flanks and are used to swiftly ride down weak points in the enemy lines. Their job is to attempt to pack the enemy mob tighter, so that it is easier for the legionaires to surround them and lock them in place. outside of battle they work as a scouting and probing force)


----------



## Blue_Jay (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm not too familiar with ancient Roman culture, but sure. If you want you can send me a private message and we can discuss it some more.


----------



## chiz (Mar 28, 2018)

.


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

Me


----------



## Universe (Jul 26, 2018)

I’m interested discord: the Universe#9288


----------

